# Kernel e scheda di rete [RISOLTO]

## maiosyet

SAlve a tutti   :Very Happy:  Ho un grande problema: non riesco a connettermi a internet.

Uso una connessione fastweb DHCP

Ho modificato tutti i file secondo quant detto dalle guide

Non mi connette.

La cosa mi e` parsa strana perche` da knoppix (sono attualmente connesso da li)  riesco a connettermi senza problemi. Le scritte che compaiono spegnendo knoppyx mi hanno fatto pensare ce forse il motivo sia dovuto al fatto che non ho configurato nessuna opzione al kernel per la mia scheda di rete, una realtek PCMCIA, visto che sono da un portatile.

Che sia quello il problema?

In tal caso, mi chiedevo come possa fare.

l kernel e` il vecchio 2.4.22 non pachtato compilato all`installazione con genkernel.

Come fare a passargli le eventuali informazioni per la PCMCIA?

Pensavo cmq appena sono riuscito a farlo funzionare a compilare il kernel 2.6.1, dite che e` una scemenza? Suppongo che perda tutte le configurazioni...magi pero` prima sistemosul 2.4.22...

Bhe, grazie a tutti per l`assistenzaLast edited by maiosyet on Mon Jan 26, 2004 8:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OKreZ

visto che hai compilato con genkernel non dovrebbero mancarti i vari moduli, poi, se non lo hai gia' fatto:

```
# emerge pcmcia-cs

# /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

# rc-update add pcmcia default
```

a questo punto se non usi hotplug carica il modulo relativo alla tua scheda di rete

```
# modprobe nomemodulo
```

poi restarta la rete

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## maiosyet

Grazie mille...

Ma... emerge senza connessione non lo posso usare, visto che usa internet no?   :Shocked: 

----------

## OKreZ

puoi emergere usando l'opzione -k e i pacchetti presi dal livecd, la documentazione dovrebbe darti una mano...

----------

## maiosyet

Cazzarola non ho qua i livecd   :Sad: 

Cmq allora metto il livecd, mi chrootto in bash e do emerge k...ecc

Beh stasera provo, grazie infinite

----------

## OKreZ

non serve che ti chrootti, basta che monti il cd, esporti la dir che contiene i pacchetti (export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom/packages) e installi con emerge -k nomepacchetto

----------

## randomaze

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Cazzarola non ho qua i livecd  
> 
> Cmq allora metto il livecd, mi chrootto in bash e do emerge k...ecc
> 
> Beh stasera provo, grazie infinite

 

Alternativamente potresti provare a fare il chroot dalla knoppix.

----------

## maiosyet

Allora io ho acceso gentoo e ho fatto testualmente: 

```
ogin: 

su

pwd

export PKGIDIR=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0/pakages

emerge -k pcmcia-cs  
```

ma mi da il solito errore, dicendo che non riesce a scaricare i pacchetti richiesti perche` non ho la connessione. Dove sbaglio??

 :Sad: 

Grazie...

----------

## flocchini

Prima monti il cdrom da qualche parte e poi ripeti l'operazione dando come export dir il mount point... Dubito che funzioni indirizzando direttamente al device.

----------

## maiosyet

Ah ok...ma per poterlo montare devo prima creare una dir cdrom in /mnt?

perche` prima ho provato a fare 

mount /mnt/cdrom 

ma mi dice che quel punto di mount non esiste, come non esiste /mnt/cdroms/cdrom0   :Shocked: 

----------

## OKreZ

controlla in /etc/fstab di avere la riga relativa al cdrom

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,users,unhide  0 0
```

poi

```

$ su -

# mkdir /mnt/cdrom

# mount /mnt/cdrom

# export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom/packages

# emerge -k pcmcia-cs

...
```

----------

## flocchini

se il punto di mount non esiste lo crei ad esempio con "mkdir /mnt/cdrom" e poi monti "mount /tuo/device /mnt/cdrom"

A quel punto esporti la package dir... e se ancora non funziona confida nei guru del forum, io ho esaurito le idee  :Wink: 

----------

## maiosyet

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> controlla in /etc/fstab di avere la riga relativa al cdrom
> 
> ```
> /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,users,unhide  0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Si, in /etc/fstab evevo controllato prima ed e` tutto ok, infatti me lo riconosce 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

fino a expor tutto ok, infatti pure il TAB mi completa pakages...

solo che emerge -k continua a voler scaricare i pacchetti da internet   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## OKreZ

prova con -K anziche' -k, e ricordati di usare anche -vp per controllare a priori:

```
emerge -Kvp pacchetto

emerge -K pacchetto
```

----------

## maiosyet

Grazie avevi ragione, con emerge -K finalmente funziona...ma non come dovrebbe   :Rolling Eyes: 

Questo il messaggio di errore: 

```
calculating dipendencies...

!!!there are no packages aviable to statisy: "pcmcia-cs"

!!!either add a suitable binary package or compile from an ebuild

error calculating dependencies. Please correct

```

Da quel che ho capito non trova l`ebuild, ma perche` ho un portage vecchio o un kernel non configurato? Mi sembra strano p erche` emerge sync lo avevo dato poco piu` di un mese fa, quando ho installato gentoo   :Shocked: 

----------

## flocchini

Mi sorge un dubbio (meglio chiarire prima di andare a inventarsi cihissacosa  :Wink: ): non e' che per caso hai aggiornato il portage? Se hai dato un emerge sync e non stai utilizzando lo snapshot del portage fornito con il livecd e' facile che cerchi di scaricare una versione aggiornata del pacchetto e non quella che tu hai gia' come binario e che tenti di selezionare con il -k.  In questo caso prova a dare un "emerge -k /pecorso/nomecompletodellebuilddelqualehaiipackage".

Magari invece non ti sei dimenticato nulla e il probelma e' altrove   :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> emerge sync lo avevo dato poco piu` di un mese fa, quando ho installato gentoo  

 

Abbiamo postato praticamente insieme... cmq ecco il colpevole. Ripesca lo snapshot del portage dal livecd, e' normale che non trovi i pacchetti se lo hai aggiornato.

----------

## OKreZ

non e' che il pacchetto precompilato pcmcia-cs si trovi nel secondo cd ? ne dubito, ma prova a dare un occhio...

----------

## maiosyet

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Abbiamo postato praticamente insieme... cmq ecco il colpevole. Ripesca lo snapshot del portage dal livecd, e' normale che non trovi i pacchetti se lo hai aggiornato.

 

ok, se lo dici tu mi fido   :Wink: 

Come faccio a "ripescare" lo snapshot del portage dal livecd? 

Intanto cmq provo per scrupolo a fare come detto da OKreZ e provo con il secondo cd...

A presto, e grazie per la pazienza   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maiosyet

No, il cd2 mi da lo stesso identico problema del primo. 

Il motivo allora dev`essere come ha detto flocchini...solo che non ho la piu` pallida idea di come far torare allo stao base il portage   :Shocked: 

Non basta # emerge umerge sync

vero?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## OKreZ

da root (col cd 1):

```
# mount /mnt/cdrom

# cd /usr

# rm -rf portage

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-20030731.tar.bz2

# cp -R /mnt/cdrom/distfiles portage/

# emerge -vp pcmcia-cs

# emerge pcmcia-cs

```

comunque trovi tutto qui (ricordati di cercare bene prima di postare  :Wink: )

----------

## maiosyet

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> da root (col cd 1):
> 
> ```
> # mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
> ...

 

Scusa per essermi dimenticato di cercare nella documentazione   :Rolling Eyes: 

Allora...una notizia buona e una cattiva:

Quella buona e` che tutti i passi che ai quotato qui sopra sono riusciti perfettamente   :Very Happy: 

Quella cattiva che al momento di dare 

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start 

Mi da i seguenti messagi di errore:   ( nelle prima due righe la scirtta error ce l`ho aggiunta io, nel senso che l`asterisco e` rosso)

```

* [error] could not get dependency info for "pcmcia"

* [error] modprobe: can`t locate module ds...

* starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[2285]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

* carmgr failed to start. Make sure that you have PCMCIA

* mrdules built or support compiled into the kernel

```

 Ancora problemi??  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

----------

## OKreZ

```
# modprobe yenta_socket
```

e poi riprova

----------

## maiosyet

Grazie, ho provato con quello ch mi hai detto tu ma non riconosce yenta_soket   :Shocked: 

In compenso ho fatto un bel

```

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

*starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[1312]: wachting 1 sockets                            [ok]

```

E anche questa dovrebbe essere fatta...al momento di risartare la rete pero`...

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

bringing eth0 up...

failed to brin eth0 up  [!!]
```

cosa puo` essere ancora??   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## OKreZ

si, era yenta_socket il modulo da caricare. A questo punto dovresti caricare il modulo relativo alla tua scheda di rete, pero' ti consiglierei di usare hotplug e farlo partire al boot, cosi' risolvi di 'sti problemi (ti carica lui i moduli necessari all'hardware che trova, sempre che siano compilati, ma se hai usato genkernel non *dovresti* avere problemi)

----------

## maiosyet

????   :Shocked: 

 Non ho capito nulla...che e` hotplug? Ho cercato sulla documentazione del sito ma non me ne parla, su google mi da delle cose un po` strane...cosa deovrebbe fare? Ma ce l`ho gia` o devo scaricarlo? ci sono guide su come configurarlo nel mio sfortunato caso? [ammesso che vada configurato]

Mi diresti qualcosa di piu` plz? grassie  :Cool: 

Cmq ho una realtek come scheda di rete...  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Le informazioni minime indispensabili per usare hotplug le trovi anche sulla documentazione relativa all'installazione di gentoo su architettura x86.

Per maggiori info

```
$ man hotplug
```

----------

## maiosyet

Purtroppo avevo gia` preso in considerazione entrambe opzioni...  :Sad: 

Non mi riconosce nessun manuale di sistema per hotplug, e secondo quanto detto dalla guida, io dovrei avere hotplug ma quando faccio:

```

# rc-update add hotplug default

*/sbin/rc-update/: /etc/init.d/hotplug not found; aborting.
```

Non so piu` che fare sono disperato! 

Ma perche` durante l`installazione da livecd gentoo la connessione funzionva perfettamente???????   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Sad: 

uffa   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # rc-update add hotplug default
> ...

 

Hai provato a fare un 

```
emerge hotplug
```

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai provato a fare un 
> 
> ```
> emerge hotplug
> ```
> ...

 

Non posscio fare emerge senza connessione   :Sad: 

Ed emerge-K non trova gli ebuilds   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## maiosyet

Uppete   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi permetto di ricapitolare la questione, che il opic e` lungo ma la sostanza no. 

Dopo scappellamenti vari, sono arrivato a scaricare i mouli per la PCMCIA dal portage, visto che emerge con la connessione non va  :Sad: 

```

# emerge -vp pcmcia-cs

# emerge pcmcia-cs

```

dopodiche` ho fatto

```

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

*starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[1312]: wachting 1 sockets                            [ok]

```

Ma al momento di dare

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

bringing eth0 up...

failed to brin eth0 up  [!!]
```

Perche`????????????????????

[ la connessione e` fastweb, la scheda di rete realtek, PCMCIA]

Helpppppp   :Shocked: 

----------

## OKreZ

A 'sto punto fai boot col livecd, ti chrootti e emergi hotplug (senza -K), lo fai partire e lo aggiungi al boot (riferisciti alla guida di installazione per fare cio' se hai problemi)

----------

## maiosyet

Perfetto   :Shocked: 

Entro dal liveCD di gentoo [dove tra parentesi la connessione merdosa funziona perfettamente] 

```

mount /mnt/gentoo

can`t locate /mnt/gentoo in /etc/fastab or /etc/mtab 
```

ma se non monto /mnt/gentoo non posso dare il chroot...

Che ha?   :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

Segui *con attenzione* la documentazione di gentoo, per quanto riguarda il chroot. Non avendo un'entry in fstab per /mnt/gentoo devi specificare *cosa* montare in quella directory.

Qualcosa del tipo

```

# mount /dev/hdXN /mnt/gentoo

```

dove hdX è l'unità ed N la partizione che vuoi montare (es. hda1).

----------

## maiosyet

MITICO CE L`HO FATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASDASDSADASDASDASDASDASDAS   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Dopo nemmeno QUATTRO mesi ci sono riuscito...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie, vi ringrazio tutti infinitamente. 

Un pensiero speciale per OKrEZ che mi ha assistito in modo particoare in questo calvario...grazie ancora   :Very Happy: 

Ho solo un`ultimo dubbio: se in futuro faccio l`upgrade al kernel 2.6.x, cosa perdo delle configurazioni?

grassie...a presto   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Ho solo un`ultimo dubbio: se in futuro faccio l`upgrade al kernel 2.6.x, cosa perdo delle configurazioni?

 

Leggi questa guida che e' molto ben fatta.

----------

## maiosyet

Grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

Metto  la tag risolto   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Metto  la tag risolto  

 

Grandioso   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## OKreZ

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> MITICO CE L`HO FATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASDASDSADASDASDASDASDASDAS     
> 
> Dopo nemmeno QUATTRO mesi ci sono riuscito...   
> 
> Grazie, vi ringrazio tutti infinitamente. 
> ...

 E' stato un po' un parto  :Very Happy:  cmq sempre disponibile  :Smile: 

----------

